# IH 544 Hydraulic Questions



## Jrd WSF (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello all,

I was going through the hydraulic diagrams for my IH 544 Utility Diesel and found the name of a part to be "BLOCK, hyd transfer & extension return" I had noticed this piece on my tractor previously and wondered what it was doing, it looks like my power steering is coming off of it.(Picture 1, the block inside the valve.) I have been looking for a place to plumb my loader in.

Does anyone know if I could come off of here somewhere and still keep my power steering?

If not, then could I purchase another one of these blocks to run my loader instead of a "power beyond" cap that would go on the end of my valves and require an "inside" valve?

Picture 2 shows the other end of the line from this block that goes to the power steering flow divider and pilot valve.

Picture 3 shows the line coming from the power steering flow divider and going to the pump mounting. Assuming I don't have the flow backwards.

I would rather not run the loader off of the hydraulic remotes if possible since it has it's own set of valves.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jrd WSF, welcome to the tractor forum.

I'm going to BUMP your post back to the top for the guys to see.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Does your tractor have a power steering pump? Or does it get hydraulic power from the main hydraulic pump through a flow divider?


----------



## Jrd WSF (Jul 10, 2017)

No dedicated power steering pump.

It comes off of the "BLOCK, hyd transfer & extension return" seen here:








And goes to the Flow Divider which has the Pilot Valve Attached to it, then the flow appears to go back to the pump as seen here:









I have not taken the "BLOCK, hyd transfer & extension return" off of my tractor yet, I was hoping I could find a picture of both sides of one online or get some info from another owner online.

What I am wondering is if I can purchase a second "BLOCK, hyd transfer & extension return" to install on my tractor just like multiple remote valves can be installed and use this to power my loader instead of taking up the valves made for remotes. Or instead of using a "power beyond" block.(Like this one)

Have any ideas?


----------

